# QUICKMODE for Roamios



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

QUICKMODE is here now for Roamio MINIs.

To ge thee MINI updated:
Force an update.
Hit play while playing,
Then push Select.

QUICKMODE will be available for Roamio Pros with November Updates around mid November.

Note that SKIPMODE is not planned for Roamio Pros.

But if enough TiVo Roamio customers call, 
it may get put back on the schedule.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

NEW CHANNEL LOGOS NOW ON ROAMIO MINIs.

With the October TiVo Raomio Mini Updates 
we got QUICKMODE and 
the NEW CHANNEL LOGOS.
They really look cool.
They bring some color to the drab channel guide.

Next month in the November TiVo Roamio Pro Updates,
The Roamio Pros will get both
QUICKMODE and the
NEW CHANNEL LOGOS.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Yep Quickmode is on my Mini. watching/testing f1 in quickmode and seems like a great use for it.

And logos are welcome especially for the broadcast channels which before had their 4 letter local station names.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

I watched a QuickMode video earlier today.
Now I am watching the World Series in QuickMode.
Hope I do not catch up to live.

I will let it record some more and watch some of the evening news.
Went to Halloween Party earlier this evening.



trip1eX said:


> Yep Quickmode is on my Mini. watching/testing f1 in quickmode and seems like a great use for it.
> 
> And logos are welcome especially for the broadcast channels which before had their 4 letter local station names.


----------

